# What should I feed?



## Dapples (Aug 27, 2013)

Hello! I'm interested in getting some Lahores to breed/show/4h project and I wondered what would be best to feed? My local feed store sells 13%, 16%, and 17% feed, but I have read that I can feed plain chicken scratch to adult birds, but can I feed it to adult birds that are feeding squabs? What should I feed and how often should I feed it?


----------

